
Burden of history weighs on Detroit vs. Tesla - rmason
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/columnists/daniel-howes/2017/04/11/howes/100311444/
======
rmason
One reason I posted this was the comments section. I've lived in Michigan my
entire life and I want it to get better. But the comments of those are ones I
hear just about every single week.

Japanese cars used to be pretty rare in the state so it was easy to be in
denial when they grabbed enormous market share in the seventies and eighties.
You can't even buy a Tesla in the state so you see few of them and the denial
begins anew.

Just this week there was an article that Detroit was winning the tech war with
autonomous cars and that Silicon Valley was throwing in the towel. Only
problem is that no one has told the Valley;<).

